# AMHR pairs/ team classes



## keely2682 (Feb 24, 2011)

can someone please post the rules for these classes?

are checks or martingales required for any of them?

can horses cross enter light, fine, sunday in the park, and draft harness?

does anyone have a picture from AMHR nationals of any of these classes?

i'd like to see vehicles and turnout


----------



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Feb 24, 2011)

There was an advisory council that met recently that went over the draft and light harness rules.

The recommendations are going to the Board of the Directors at the Spring meeting.

New rules should be forth coming. Yes, you can cross enter, Light Harness, Fine Harness, Draft and Sunday in the Park

- but they all have different requirements.

Concerning keeping your tugs tight - - -

Put a nect yoke on your buggy with a pole strap coming back to your breeching.

That should keep your buggy from running up on your team and putting slack in your tugs.

But do not hitch too tight.

If we can be of any help - feel free to contact us.

Check out our web page - some of the photos there may help. Web-Site: bryantsminiatures.com

Hope to see you in the ring.

Hal & Deb Bryant


----------



## keely2682 (Feb 25, 2011)

i realize that i would have to swap harnesses for the different classes and use a different vehicle for fine harness

do you have pictures of the neck yoke and pole strap attachment?


----------



## keely2682 (Mar 3, 2011)

can anyone post the rule changes yet?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hal & Deb Bryant said:


> Concerning keeping your tugs tight - - - Put a nect yoke on your buggy with a pole strap coming back to your breeching.
> 
> That should keep your buggy from running up on your team and putting slack in your tugs.


I'm having trouble picturing this. How does a pole strap (the short piece which connects the wooden neck yoke to the collar or breastcollar) connect back to the breeching? The breeching usually connects to the collar via quarterstraps under the belly or side holdbacks/long breeching straps (they go by several names) running from the breeching ring to the trace buckle on the breastcollar.

Leia


----------



## keely2682 (Mar 7, 2011)

> ADD: Part 18-1 AMHR Light Harness DrivingA. Classes may be offered for pairs, tandems, unicorns, four-in=hand,
> 
> six-in-hand, 4 abreast, etc.
> 
> ...


the rules give a choice of breast collar and full collar?

Also with the word "may" are horses not required to have a check? or must have 1 of the 2 types of checks?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, that is not clear in the wording. Since they did not phrase it as "optional," my suspicion is you must have one or the other. *sigh*

"Full collar" should be written as "neck collar" for clarity unless they MEAN a Scotch collar or something with full hames, which they obviously don't.






Leia


----------

